# On the verge of buying a Martin



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I shot a 2007 Scepter 4 for several years and shot some good scores with it. I think they fell out of favor with a lot of people because Martin dropped their pro staff a couple years ago.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just stay calm, step back, sit down. It will pass.


----------



## trey carter (May 10, 2011)

Don't


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great bow and some good deals are out there I recommend at least shooting one.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Not so much.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't get it?? :noidea: The gut shot Master Ted Nugent swears by them, or at them, or something like that.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I would guess that those here criticizing them, have never shot one. I know a couple guys personally that shoot them at pro level. One is a pro shooter. I haven’t shot one but I know they can be tack drivers. I’m not a huge fan of that grip.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know the company is for sale. 
Are they even making bows right now????


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I am close to buying a 2012 Martin Scepter for my Field Bow,
> 
> Haven't yet. Any words of wisdom??


Be sure and get a VERY good deal on it! They have close to zero re-sale value. It is highly unlikely it will reach it's IBO rating.
I recently sold a Rytera Alien-Z that is one of the best shooting bows I ever owned.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Game over, it has already climbed above the price I'm willing to pay. :dead: No Martin in my stable. :violin:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good to hear that you missed it....you can make a better decision then that. 

By the way I responded to your PM :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would wait for a Supra deal  Pun intended!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I would wait for a Supra deal  Pun intended!!


What he said!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> I would wait for a Supra deal  Pun intended!!


and I would wait until the right Apple fell from the tree :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I would wait until the right Apple fell from the tree :wink:


and that would be......................Hoyt Vantage Elite perhaps?

I'm currently searching


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I would wait until the right Apple fell from the tree :wink:


So what is the difference in the 3000 vs 2000 limbs? would that be a deal breaker?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> and that would be......................Hoyt Vantage Elite perhaps?
> 
> I'm currently searching


Perhaps....but doesn't have to be :wink:



mag41vance said:


> So what is the difference in the 3000 vs 2000 limbs? would that be a deal breaker?


3000 limbs are longer....if you have a Contender or Ultra Elite with 2000 limbs it will be 37-38" or so...with 3000s it will be a 40-41" bow. More brace height with 3000s. The Vantage only comes with 2000s because the riser is longer.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Get what fits your eye/hand best, that alone will make all the difference in the world


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Get what fits your eye/hand best, that alone will make all the difference in the world


He knows that...were talking to a guy that shoots in the 40s no matter what bow he has :chortle:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

what about a elite tour ?:wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> I am close to buying a 2012 Martin Scepter for my Field Bow,
> 
> Haven't yet. Any words of wisdom??


What is your draw length?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> He knows that...were talking to a guy that shoots in the 40s no matter what bow he has :chortle:


 Hoyt 101 is what I need. Me shooting in the 40's was a younger version of me. We'll see after I get back into the swing.

Actually, I already own a Martin. A D-28 I bought new at age 17. but unlike archery Martins,
my D-28 gets better with age. :mracoustic:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Hoyt 101 is what I need. Me shooting in the 40's was a younger version of me. We'll see after I get back into the swing.
> 
> Actually, I already own a Martin. A D-28 I bought new at age 17. but unlike archery Martins, my D-28 gets better with age. :wink:


Yep a younger version of you....you get older everyday....and within the past 365 of them you broke a 540 :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> what about a elite tour ?:wink:


my budget might prevent that, lol
I'm gettin to the age where I'll be breakin out those old squeeze rubber change purses to pay for my lunch. :lol3:

I do like the 40" a-a though. I need as much forgiveness as possible.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I would wait until the right Apple fell from the tree :wink:


most apples rot after they fall!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

those putting the knock on the Martin Scepter V obviously have never shot one. mine is the most comfortable bow i've shot, including a bunch of hoyts, none of which suited me. i've also owned bowtechs and diamonds and shot any number of mathews. some nice bows among them, but for me, the Martins have just shot better. they have been easy to set up and tune.

granted they had some quality control issues on some limbs, but name one company that hasn't had issues of one kind or another. i have had customer service issues with both Martin and other companies, and Martin has always provide excellent service.

i also have a Martin Shadowcat that i keep for indoors and its not for sale.

to suggest that you shouldn't buy a certain bow because the the company is for sale is nonsense. in point of fact hoyt was sold to easton, bow tech was sold to savage, and bear was sold escalade sports. so just because a company is on the market is no indication that its going out of business.

don't be swayed by advertising, or what some pro shoots, or by some keyboard "experts". look at the bows that interest you, shoot all of them that you can get your hands on, and then make up your own mind...that's what i did and i have no regrets.

excuse me, i have to go put my soapbox back up. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> I know the company is for sale.
> Are they even making bows right now????


here ya go...check 'em out for yourself!

http://www.martinarchery.com/2012/index.php


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

carlosii said:


> here ya go...check 'em out for yourself!
> 
> http://www.martinarchery.com/2012/index.php


I appreciate the information from a qualified user of the product. 
While I do like to hear what people think of a product, I will listen attentively to someone who has been there done that.

I have seen qualified archers make any bow they shoot shine, and I've seen archers that are avid but not great make good bows look like blunderbuss guns patterns. 

Bottom line; I have certain amount of $$ to spend, and which ever bow jumps in to that void and fills it, it will be with me for at least 6 months.  I try fall in love with every bow, but not marry it. 
I enjoy all the comments, even those from Virginia's pimple WVA . :becky: its all good and in fun.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

give the pse dominator pro a look


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If used is an option look at a 2012 Supra, you can usually pick them up cheap enough!! Good thing about a PSE is you do not need to worry about finding one with the correct cams for your DL, just get one with the limbs you want and move the mod's were you want them and shoot  How do you like them apples


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

redman said:


> give the pse dominator pro a look


Very nice bow. The best I've owned so far. :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> If used is an option look at a 2012 Supra, you can usually pick them up cheap enough!! Good thing about a PSE is you do not need to worry about finding one with the correct cams for your DL, just get one with the limbs you want and move the mod's were you want them and shoot  How do you like them apples


I have owned PSE bows since 1982 on and off. Never a complaint. I just like to test the new or used offerings from time to time.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Vance wish I had known you where looking for a good apple. I have 2 VE pluses looking for a good home.


----------

